# MT2 Threaded mandrel 0.5'' diameter shaft



## trapper (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these I had thought of drilling a fixed centre and welding in some threaded rod  and supporting it between centres on a revolving centre in the tailstock?

Anyone got any thoughts...... as ever any guidance appreciated


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 21, 2013)

Try Victor Machinery Exchange. I ordered MT2 Arbors from them this morning. I hope they can help you. Type Mandrels in their search.

http://www.victornet.com

"Billy G" )


----------

